# ¿Lima?¿Pocos árboles?



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hoy la verdad que ver este thread, sobre todo a mi que estoy lejos de Lima, representa muchas felicidades y muchas tristezas.

Esas fotos de Jesùs Maria me matan.... Barranco.

A veces el corazòn te pide que regreses a un lugar y la ansiedad por volver a vivir en esos lugares en donde has sido tan feliz nos hace pensar que el tiempo pasa demasiado ràpido y nos lleva demasiado lejos.

Hay imagenes que simplemente nos transportan. Muchas veces decimos que los que estamos lejos somos los que de una u otra manera recordamos a nuestras ciudades como las mejores, pero si somos conscientes de sus falencias. Yo acá las reconozco pero las defiendo a morir... que nadie me toque a mi Perù, que nadie toque a ninguna de sus ciudades... que nadie toque a mi Lima... a Lima la horrible, la bella, la que me diò vida, la que me diò amor... la que me ha dado las cosas que mas atesoro en este mundo... no solo un puñado de tierra en que sostener mis pies, si no la esperanza de una vida llena de sueños, llena de èxitos y junto a aquellos que amo y con los que desgraciadamente no puedo estar ahora.

Te quiero Juan, por las fotos de Barranco y las de Jesùs María y porque eres buen amigo y sobre todo sincero.

Salute y disculpen la nostalgia... hay dìas y dìas.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Juan está buenísismo el thread, la verdad que tienes una gran recopilación de fotos.

Por otro lado obvio que Lima no es una ciudad verde que digamos, por el mismo hecho de estar en un desierto, pero se hace lo que se puede. El Domingo me sorprendió cuando estaba en el segundo piso del Molina Plaza (en el estacionamiento) ver hacia el cerro de atrás y ver bastantes árboles en él. Parece que hay un proyetco de arbolización en la Molina.

Por otro lado Miraflores ha plantado un montón de árboles en sus calles (incluido sauces) que cuando crezcan las calles se van a ver mucho más bonitas. En cuanto a las zonas pobres, supongo que se irán volviendo más verdes conforme haya más poder adquisitivo y la gente esté dispuesta y tenga los recursos para mejorar su zona. 

Lamentablemente estamos en un desierto y nuestras barriadas se ven mucho más feas que las de Rio o Baires donde el verde las pone más bonitas, pero yo tengo fe en que las cosas irán mejorando. A la gente no le gusta vivir en un lugar feo, es cuestión de educarlos, de darle las herramientas.

En cuanto al comentario de La Paz.....no comments.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Juan déjame ayudarte con tu thread verde. 

*San Isidro *
































































Me acuerdo que tu tienes unas fotos de SI y San Borja bien bonitas.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

q bonito el distrito de San Isidro de verdad... es uno de los pocos distritos Limenos que son bien hermosos... esta de verdad increible


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

si lima tiene poco verde , pero en algunos distritos si hya mejoras y hay otros dnde podrian mejorar


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Gracias por sus comentarios y gracias sebvill por tu aporte :cheers: 

Sigamos con más distritos


*Pueblo Libre y San miguel*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

*San isidro*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Chorrillos*


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

asu madre!!!! chorrillos a mejorado un monton... la verdad es que esta bellisimo este distrito Limeno


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: Wau tanto verde :tongue3: ke bien gracias por las fotos :banana:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

franciscodur2003..............
Negativismo detected hno:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Bonito thread. De donde sacaste tanta creatividad Juan? :lol:


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> franciscodur2003..............
> Negativismo detected hno:


POR Q NEGATIVISMO??? OH MY GOD!!! LA GENTE ESTA BIEN DESINFORMADA... NO SABES LO QUE SIGNIFICA SER REALISTA???? UNOS ME DICEN QUE SI NO ME GUSTA LIMA, QUE NO ENTRE AL FORO DE INCASCRAPER, OTROS QUE SOY UN NEGATIVO... POR ESO MISMO HAGO COMENTARIOS DE LO QUE LE FALTA A LIMA, YO OPINO QUE LIMA PODRIA SER 1000 VECES MEJOR DE LO QUE ES AHORITA...PARA MI ES HERMOSA PERO PODRIA SER MUCHO MEJOR...ESO NO ES SER NEGATIVO, ESO ES TENER UN DESEO DE SUPERACION... NO POR QUE LIMA HA MEJORADO UN POCO, ESO SIGNIFICA QUE TENEMOS QUE PARAR DE SEGUIR AVANZANDO...YO CREO QUE LIMA TIENE QUE SEGUIR CRECIENDO Y ESO ES TODO.... EN MENOS PALABRAS... ME GUSTA LIMA PERO LE FALTA BASTANTE


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ESTA COMPROVADO K LIMA ES UN OASIS EN UNO DE LOS DESIERTOS MÁS ÁRIDOS DEL PLANETA,DONDE NO CRECE NI FLORECE LA MALA HIERBA,REALMENTE ES UN MILAGRO NATURAL K CRESCAN ESTOS HERMOSOS EJEMPLARES DE ÁRBOLES,DEBERIAMOS ESTAR LLENOS DE CAKTUS X TODOS LADOS K SON PROPIOS DEL ECOCISTEMA SESÉRTICO DE LA COSTA PERUANA.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Cactus? En el único sitio de "la costa desértica peruana y su ecosistema" que he visto cactus ha sido en uno de los lugares más húmedo de Lima: Las Lomas de Lachay. Los Cactus no son sinónimo de aridez.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

franciscodur2003 said:


> POR Q NEGATIVISMO??? OH MY GOD!!! LA GENTE ESTA BIEN DESINFORMADA... NO SABES LO QUE SIGNIFICA SER REALISTA???? UNOS ME DICEN QUE SI NO ME GUSTA LIMA, QUE NO ENTRE AL FORO DE INCASCRAPER, OTROS QUE SOY UN NEGATIVO... POR ESO MISMO HAGO COMENTARIOS DE LO QUE LE FALTA A LIMA, YO OPINO QUE LIMA PODRIA SER 1000 VECES MEJOR DE LO QUE ES AHORITA...PARA MI ES HERMOSA PERO PODRIA SER MUCHO MEJOR...ESO NO ES SER NEGATIVO, ESO ES TENER UN DESEO DE SUPERACION... NO POR QUE LIMA HA MEJORADO UN POCO, ESO SIGNIFICA QUE TENEMOS QUE PARAR DE SEGUIR AVANZANDO...YO CREO QUE LIMA TIENE QUE SEGUIR CRECIENDO Y ESO ES TODO.... EN MENOS PALABRAS... ME GUSTA LIMA PERO LE FALTA BASTANTE


Yo no creo que odies Lima. Pero tampoco creo que estás muy informado sobre toda la ciudad por el mismo hecho de que vives en el extranjero. Nadie dice que Lima es perfecta. Sin embargo de nada sirve lamentarse o decir que Lima puede estar 1000 veces mejor de lo que está actualmente, pues eso no cambia la situación actual de Lima, pero si cambia el tema principal del thread.

Por otro lado existen varios proyectos que la Municipalidad de Lima está llevando acabo para mejorar la ciudad.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> ESTA COMPROVADO K LIMA ES UN OASIS EN UNO DE LOS DESIERTOS MÁS ÁRIDOS DEL PLANETA,DONDE NO CRECE NI FLORECE LA MALA HIERBA,REALMENTE ES UN MILAGRO NATURAL K CRESCAN ESTOS HERMOSOS EJEMPLARES DE ÁRBOLES,DEBERIAMOS ESTAR LLENOS DE CAKTUS X TODOS LADOS K SON PROPIOS DEL ECOCISTEMA SESÉRTICO DE LA COSTA PERUANA.


"Oh my god"!!! 

Qué hablas? Lima está en el *valle* del Rimac...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

*San Borja*


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

pero senores de que se quejan que ciudad mas hermosa la que ustedes tienen, esas vistas de los diferentes barrios y de el centro estan muy lindas, wooooooo esta muy lindo Lima


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

franciscodur2003 said:


> POR Q NEGATIVISMO??? OH MY GOD!!! LA GENTE ESTA BIEN DESINFORMADA... NO SABES LO QUE SIGNIFICA SER REALISTA???? UNOS ME DICEN QUE SI NO ME GUSTA LIMA, QUE NO ENTRE AL FORO DE INCASCRAPER, OTROS QUE SOY UN NEGATIVO... POR ESO MISMO HAGO COMENTARIOS DE LO QUE LE FALTA A LIMA, YO OPINO QUE LIMA PODRIA SER 1000 VECES MEJOR DE LO QUE ES AHORITA...PARA MI ES HERMOSA PERO PODRIA SER MUCHO MEJOR...ESO NO ES SER NEGATIVO, ESO ES TENER UN DESEO DE SUPERACION... NO POR QUE LIMA HA MEJORADO UN POCO, ESO SIGNIFICA QUE TENEMOS QUE PARAR DE SEGUIR AVANZANDO...YO CREO QUE LIMA TIENE QUE SEGUIR CRECIENDO Y ESO ES TODO.... EN MENOS PALABRAS... ME GUSTA LIMA PERO LE FALTA BASTANTE


nadie esta diciendo que no hay fallas :no: Pero no seas tan problematico como para estar viendole todo lo malo a algo :bash: El thread se hizo para ver la cantidad de arboles que hay en Lima y su lindo entorno y NO para recordar que nos falta mucho y los errores que hay :bash: De que se esta mejorando las cosas SI en el centro se han plantado centenas de nuevos arboles en varias avenidas, hay por todos lados en el centor la rehabilitacion de calles y plantacion de arboles y varias otras obras. Tener deseo de Superacion no es criticar lo que ya tienes y esta mejorando hno:

PD: y ya dejale con la discusion! no estas nisiquiera aca para llamarnos desiformados


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ahora si con respecto al thread  Buenas nuevas fotos Juan :banana: En San Borja la anchissiima verma de las avenidas San Borja Sur y Norte permiten harto verde


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Lima tiene lugares hermosos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Magdalena*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La primera foto està lo màximo.... me parece excelente lo bien que se ve Magdalena en esa toma.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

La penúltima foto si que se ve recontra verde. Toda esa zona del límite entre Magdalena, Jesús María y San Isidro es bien verde. Magdisidro, que es donde viven los judíos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Buenas tardes*

Juan muy buenas fotos has pegado. Lima está construída sobre UN DESIERTO, NO LLUEVE NUNCA. Hay zonas que los suelos son más húmedos como San Isidro, San Borja etc. Miraflores es completamente árido, aunque hay mucha humedad como Magdalena. Barranco y Chorrillos a pesar de estar al borde del mar el clima es más seco. Hay que agradecer a las personas y municipios que SIEMBRAN Y RIEGAN LAS ZONAS VERDES, y sólo se debe TALAR ARBOLES SI ESTOS CONSTITUYEN UN PELIGRO PARA LAS PERSONAS O AUTOS QUE TRANSITEN POR AHÍ. TAMBIÉN SE TIENEN QUE TALAR CUANDO EL ÁRBOL PUEDE PROVOCAR UNA ROTURA DE CAÑERÍA DE AGUA O DESAGÜE, Y EN SU LUGAR SEMBRAR ÁRBOLES DE RAÍCES CORTAS..


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Pocos arboles ? psshh . Que verde que son esos distritos !!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Al contrario de algunos comentarios lo que siempre hago es recomendar a los amigos que cuando vayan al perú , además de ir al Cuzco se reserven unos dias en Lima, creo yo la ciudad mas divertida del pacifico sur. Hospedarse en el Centro un final de semana y salir andando por Sta beatriz, Lince, San Isidro, Miraflores, Barranco y Chorrillos te dará una idea de lo diversificada que es nuestra ciudad. Claro , pobreza y descuido existen en todas las ciudades latinoamericanas mas la nuestra tiene una diversidad que la hace especial. Muy buenas las fotos.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: 
Wow Juan que lindo thread!!!! Te pasaste!!!


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Es notable el esfuerzo que se hace en Lima por los arboles, teniendo en cuenta que no llueve .


eso es lo que más se debe destacar. muy de acuerdo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Esta foto de La Molina creo que también es de Juan. Eso si se ve verde.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Qué bárbaro! ya parece ceja de selva


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

pero....No! es un valle desértico. jaja.


----------



## LAR99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Bonito, has capturado un lado bonito de Lima, tengo amigos que viven en Miraflores y Surco, talvez vaya para allá al fin de año. Saludos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*TODOS DEBEMOS SEMBRAR UN ÁRBOL*

REGARLO SIEMPRE:cheers:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Sin dudas, Lima como el resto de ciudades peruanas carecen de areas verdes que satisfagan a la poblacion en un promedio adecuado. Recomendando la OMS un promedio minimo de 8 m2 de area verde por habitante, nuestras ciudades estan por debajo de 2 m2 de area verde por hab. Es decir, son escasos "arboles" no solo en Lima sino a nivel nacional.

Ahora con respecto a las fotos, estan muy cheveres y que bacan seria que hubiera dichos pulmones en mayores proporciones, asi como el caso de Curitiba.......


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> Sin dudas, Lima como el resto de ciudades peruanas carecen de areas verdes que satisfagan a la poblacion en un promedio adecuado. Recomendando la OMS un promedio minimo de 8 m2 de area verde por habitante, nuestras ciudades estan por debajo de 2 m2 de area verde por hab. Es decir, son escasos "arboles" no solo en Lima sino a nivel nacional.
> 
> Ahora con respecto a las fotos, estan muy cheveres y que bacan seria que hubiera dichos pulmones en mayores proporciones, asi como el caso de Curitiba.......


Curitiba es Curitiba pues, nuestras ciudades nunca se van a poder comparar con Curitiba. No estamos cerca de solucionar ninguno de los problemas en nuestras principales ciudades y mientras no exista voluntad para hacerlo eso nunca va a cambiar.


----------



## Alvaro0127 (Sep 1, 2004)

Están preciosas las áreas verdes de Lima.


----------



## gabrielmiami (Jan 18, 2006)

A mi me gustan mucho estos threads sobre forestacion y diseño paisajistico, les invito a visitar el thread homologo a este en el foro Argentino para que opinen y hasta puedan hacer alguna conclusion sobre los diferentes climas y tipos de foresta sobre la manera de diseñar un paisaje urbano, los espero por alla!!!!!
saludos!!!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=370907


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bonitas fotos,,esperanzadoras ellas. Pero de hecho que en Lima hay pocos árboles, pues Lima, y no me cansaré de decir, está conformada, TAMBIEN, por los distritos de los llamados conos. Y allí, de parques zonales no pasan.
En El Agustino, por ejemplo, es inaudito que poden ridículamente algunos árboles, no los dejan crecer: triangulitos, redonditos, cuando somos uno de los distritos con menos cantidad de areas verdes por habitante. Aquí, como en gran parte de Lima, la gente odia a las plantas. Me acuerdo que en la subida de mi barrio sembraron plantas y no duraron ni una semana. Mi jardín (el único del pasaje) está prohibido de tener flores, pues las arrancan, así como a los brotes del arbol que tengo. Todo viene de la educación, pero hacerles entender a esa gentita, es poco menos que intentar hablarle a una pared. En fin, nada me reconforta mejor que pasar por Salaverry. 

A veces me pregunto si, por vivir en un distrito fuera del perímetro de Lima Tradicional, algunas personas no me considerarían limeño y no considerarían a mi distrito como parte de la ciudad.


----------

